

Ben-Gurion University Researcher May Have Cure for Type 1 Diabetes - zaroth
http://www.algemeiner.com/2014/02/28/ben-gurion-university-researcher-may-have-cure-for-type-1-diabetes/

======
caitp
Even if they can't make this effective (and cost effective) for people who
have had the disease for over a decade, that's still fantastic news and a good
reason to be hopeful. I'll drink to that.

